# MF35 lift cover cracked ?



## kevin in ohio (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a MF 35 tractor. My lift cover has cracked on it and now have to try to find one for it at a reasonable price.anyone have one that will fit it? Id like to find a thicker cover.mine was the thin one.if you have one let me no.


----------

